# Ati X850 Xt Pe Pci-e



## mikelopez (May 13, 2006)

Anyone know the stock settings for the fan?  Or where I can find them?  I've looked around but havent found anything and on top of that my internet connection is acting erratic.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 13, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Anyone know the stock settings for the fan?  Or where I can find them?  I've looked around but havent found anything and on top of that my internet connection is acting erratic.  Thanks for the help.



Have you got ATI tool?  if you have not tinkered with overclocking ATI tool should be set at the stock setting, I am afraid I cannot help as I have mine massively overclocked and therefore keep it at 100%, its pretty much near silent anyways so not a problem.


----------



## mikelopez (May 13, 2006)

Thats just it.  I downloaded ATI tool and messed around with fan contol settings a bit but did not save anything.  Then it seemed to have turned back to stock settings.  Just now I did the same but it doesnt seem to turn back to stock.  I think the stock setting has the fan speed at 5% but right now its at 33%.

Thanks for the reply.  I should've known you'd be the first to try and help me.  I've been reading a lot of old threads in this forum for the past few days since I got my X850.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 13, 2006)

Thanks!  I am probably in here too much! Although I don't myself, a lot of people use the fan settings in ATI tool to just keep the GPU below a certain temp, I am sure that if you say set that on yours to 60C then you would have good auto fan settings that would keep the card safe and be variable throughout its life, if you are overclocking you could go higher....like 70C, just make sure you have ATI tool starting up with windows or of course it wont work, this will do you better in any case rather than stock fan settings.


----------



## mikelopez (May 14, 2006)

The thing is that i am not overclocking and dont plan to anytime soon.  I'm not a big gamer and dont even own any recent games that stress the vid card.  I just started playing the original Black & White and I play Rise of Nations every once in a while.  The GPU is normally at 50c +/- 1c at idle.  It gets as high as 69/70c maybe higher during 3dMark05 and the games I just mentioned.

These temps are with the stock fan settings which seem to keep the fan speed at 5% the whole time.  So I dont really want to change the stock settings since it doesnt seem that I need to for the games I play.  Unless temps in the 70's is too high but I dont know.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 14, 2006)

ATI drivers are turning the fan down because ATI's been getting tons of "my fan is too loud" feedback. If I were you, I'd turn your fan speeds to 32% when the GPU goes above 43*C. It's what I have with stock cooler, and I don't think my GPU has broken the 62*C barrier since .


----------



## mikelopez (May 15, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> ATI drivers are turning the fan down because ATI's been getting tons of "my fan is too loud" feedback. If I were you, I'd turn your fan speeds to 32% when the GPU goes above 43*C. It's what I have with stock cooler, and I don't think my GPU has broken the 62*C barrier since .



I dont know what ATI is doing with the drivers and fan speeds but I just played City of Heroes for about 30mins with ATItool running to make sure of temps and it got as high as 89.9c.  That is insane!  Isnt it?  This is with the stock fan speed of 5%.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 15, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> I dont know what ATI is doing with the drivers and fan speeds but I just played City of Heroes for about 30mins with ATItool running to make sure of temps and it got as high as 89.9c.  That is insane!  Isnt it?  This is with the stock fan speed of 5%.



So why not do what I origionally suggested, got to ATI tool and under fan speeds select the setting to not let your GPU go above say 6oC or 70C, if you are not overclcoking then your fan will run at the speed it needs to to ensure that the temp remains below that so....when you are just surfing the net it will run at 5 - 10%, when you watch a streaming video it will run about 30-40% and when you play a modern game it will run at 75-100%....problem solved!!!! simple really.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 15, 2006)

Yeah dude seriously, go into fan speed control and tell the thing to run at 32% constantly.


----------



## mikelopez (Jun 15, 2006)

Update...

I did end up setting my own fan speeds for certain temps and it *normally* works out great.  At full load with the fan at 100% the temp is steady at 68-70c.  I know thats a bit on the high side but thats as good as it gets for my setup w/o AtiSilencer.

Now, the reason I am even posting this update is to mention something that I touched on before.  

I DONT KNOW WTF ATI IS DOING!!!

Somehow the fan settings that I set change to the stock ones every once in a while.  I dont realize it until I notice that I dont hear the fan spinning.  I minimize the game and AtiTool reads 90.8c!!!  That is why I say *normally*.  Any ideas?  It seems that ATI wants my card to fry so that I have to buy another.


----------



## taogeh (Jun 28, 2006)

hey people I just now bought a X850 Xt fan speed 100% and this thing get hot playing bf 2,and thats not even a high GPU game is it?  Thats weak cause I dont have the 123.00 USD to buy the cooler for it even though I am water cooled ,A must Have in the desert region,I have to cool down my whole house just to play ,forgot how it was cause i had x700 water cooled for two years,waiting on the bucks til I can water this hot card down,is there any one else that makes a cheaper model for cooling the X850 xt?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 28, 2006)

You want water cooling or air? If you want air (and silence) for your X850XT w/ the best performance, get this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186129


----------



## taogeh (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I just wanted to cool it down because it was shutting my games down ,any how as I said I had the X700 water cooled and  after some thought I decided to Give a try at taking parts from that water cooled piece X700 and took apart the air off X850 x700 water fit on there leaving the plate now the fan is directed at the plate so now i have Air and water cooled X850 Xt,playing HL2 overlocked at 545 core 634 memory no longer overheating and running at 49 was the top temp during play,(Bottom line) I did not have to spend any more money.

ps without the fan blowing on the plate temp was at 70 during play.


----------



## DiGiTaLdAzE (Jul 23, 2006)

Re the ATI tool fan settings--I just first used this last night to get my Saphire X850XT temps. down--(they were in the eighties C while gaming).I set the ATI tool at 18% for above 49C and watched it while running the 'Show 3D view' in ATI Tool to see if my fan went faster if the card hit 50C. as a test. Sure enough, when the card hit 50C the fan speed increased--I then closed 'Show 3D View' and when the fan went below 49C the fan did not slow again--why?It seems once it reaches a higher speed due to temp. increase,  if the temp. drops down again the fan speed does not go back to a slower speed again--is there a setting to correct this or is this just the way its going to run?
   Also, I at first had the fan set to run at 100% at all times, and when I booted it did not go past the stock 4-5% until I opened ATI Tool.To have the fan settings work upon booting windows what is needed--do U add ATI Tool to startup items in MS Config or what?If so, how is this done?Thanx for any help----


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 23, 2006)

DiGiTaLdAzE said:
			
		

> Re the ATI tool fan settings--I just first used this last night to get my Saphire X850XT temps. down--(they were in the eighties C while gaming).I set the ATI tool at 18% for above 49C and watched it while running the 'Show 3D view' in ATI Tool to see if my fan went faster if the card hit 50C. as a test. Sure enough, when the card hit 50C the fan speed increased--I then closed 'Show 3D View' and when the fan went below 49C the fan did not slow again--why?It seems once it reaches a higher speed due to temp. increase,  if the temp. drops down again the fan speed does not go back to a slower speed again--is there a setting to correct this or is this just the way its going to run?
> Also, I at first had the fan set to run at 100% at all times, and when I booted it did not go past the stock 4-5% until I opened ATI Tool.To have the fan settings work upon booting windows what is needed--do U add ATI Tool to startup items in MS Config or what?If so, how is this done?Thanx for any help----



I have noticed the same thing in regards to the fan speed not slowing down right away.  But once it gets 2-3c below the target temp. it normally slows back down to whatever you have it set to.

To get ATITool to run at startup and activate your settings, you need to create a profile with all your desired settings and go to the 'Startup' tab under 'Settings' and make sure that the box that reads, "Every time ATITool is launched, load profile:" is checked.  Also, check the box that reads, "Load on Windows Startup via:"  Under the first box make sure that the name of your desired profile is listed.  As for the second box, I have it set to 'Start Menu (current user).'

Lastly, make sure that under 'Properties' on the main ATITool window that the 'Fan Settings' box is checked for your profile.

I hope this helps.


----------



## DiGiTaLdAzE (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks MikeLopez for that--saves time not having to figure it all out without any help menu to use--one question--I was just playing UT 2004 Demo, and went back to desktop to check temp. on card.The game did not minimize fully, but rather left parts of its screen showing as well as part of the desktop--this would not change until I used Task Manager to to ckose Unreal Tour. Does this constitute any kind of artifact(s)? I think not, but am not sure--becauase my card ran too hot for a few weeks until I figured out a fix, I am concerned if it might have suffered any damage.When this broken or muixed screen occured the card I think was at an o.k. temp.--could not see it because of the described problem.Also, on further observation the fan is now changing speeds,albeit rather slowly.Anyways, thanks for the reply to previous post!


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 25, 2006)

DiGiTaLdAzE said:
			
		

> Thanks MikeLopez for that--saves time not having to figure it all out without any help menu to use--one question--I was just playing UT 2004 Demo, and went back to desktop to check temp. on card.The game did not minimize fully, but rather left parts of its screen showing as well as part of the desktop--this would not change until I used Task Manager to to ckose Unreal Tour. Does this constitute any kind of artifact(s)? I think not, but am not sure--becauase my card ran too hot for a few weeks until I figured out a fix, I am concerned if it might have suffered any damage.When this broken or muixed screen occured the card I think was at an o.k. temp.--could not see it because of the described problem.Also, on further observation the fan is now changing speeds,albeit rather slowly.Anyways, thanks for the reply to previous post!



Check your PM's.


----------



## DiGiTaLdAzE (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry if I seem a bit of a noob, but PM's? Not sure what that means.


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 26, 2006)

DiGiTaLdAzE said:
			
		

> Sorry if I seem a bit of a noob, but PM's? Not sure what that means.



I sent you a private message (PM) in response to your last post.  Look on the upper right corner and click on 'Private Messages' to read it.


----------

